# Loud goats?



## ctopal (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm planning on getting goats, probably next spring, just researching for now. I want to start out with 2 Angoras (or possibly pygoras) and 1 Nigerian dwarf. And once comfortable and if interested I may add 2 more fiber goats. They will be pets mainly, the fiber is a bonus.

My cousin has an alpaca farm and he has been trying to talk me out of goats and into alpacas; which I'm not overly fond of. He's been saying that goats are very loud and noisy all of the time. Is this really true? I spent 1/2 hour at a breeder's house and I don't recall a lot of noise. Certainly not enough to be distracting.

Thanks! Christine


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't think that is a true generalization for goats. There are some noisy ones out there and Nubians have a reputation for being more vocal. But goats don't fit his description. Of course I think goats are the best, but to be fair I've never owned any alpacas.


----------



## ctopal (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't have the breeds you are interested in, but my goats do talk a lot, however they aren't loud by any means. Ask the breeder if her breed is known for being loud.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

While I have never had fiber goats, I know people who have and they are not loud or noisy. Your cousin is giving you the sales pitch because he/she wants you to get Alpacas.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Some breeds have a reputation for being louder than others, but even among the different breeds, how quiet or noisy they are varies a lot by individual. 

I have 3 Nigerian does (and some kids right now.) They are quiet most of the time. One of them is loud when she is in heat. She is also the most vocal in the morning or evening if she's especially hungry. The other two might talk quietly when they see me coming. Kidding time can be a noisier time too.

My neighbors don't think they are loud either. One asks me every once in a while if I still have them. Obviously, they aren't bothering him. If being quiet is important to you, let the breeder know that you want a quieter goat if you have several to choose from.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have nothing against Alpacas, but don't buy them if you don't like them. Not fair for you or the animals. :lol:

Noisy is based strongly on personality. You want a breeder who breeds for mainly quiet animals. My goats are quiet unless I'm late for dinner. :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Alpacas are not friendly like goats. Get what you want.


----------



## angiec (May 5, 2015)

My Nigerian dwarf pen is located right by my bedroom. Not loud at all.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My goats are almost directly under my bedroom window. Unless I am late to feed, or we are weaning or they are in heat, they really don't make a lot of noise. I have Nubians, Lamanchas, an Oberhasli and an Alpine.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

ctopal said:


> I'm planning on getting goats, probably next spring, just researching for now. I want to start out with 2 Angoras (or possibly pygoras) and 1 Nigerian dwarf. And once comfortable and if interested I may add 2 more fiber goats. They will be pets mainly, the fiber is a bonus.
> 
> My cousin has an alpaca farm and he has been trying to talk me out of goats and into alpacas; which I'm not overly fond of. He's been saying that goats are very loud and noisy all of the time. Is this really true? I spent 1/2 hour at a breeder's house and I don't recall a lot of noise. Certainly not enough to be distracting.
> 
> Thanks! Christine


I have seven Nigerian Dwarf goats. They are not noisy at all. The will maa..maa when i get home because its feeding time. other than that you never hear them!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have 16 mini goats that are all close to the house at night time. I have one that is loud if she thinks she has misplaced her kids, one makes a little noise just before milking time as I think she starts to get uncomfortable and one that makes a little noise if food is late. Other wise basically quiet


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a mixture of goats, and most my oberhasli, Saanens and crosses are quiet, I do have 2 Nubians that can wake the dead if given the chance..LOL... I won't be getting anymore Nubians that is for sure, but they are pretty Goats are friendly and they have their own individual personalities, that's why I enjoy them so much. Never had an alpaca so can't say anything about them, but I think they are on the skiddish side.... I'd say go with what you like....


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmmm. I guess I missed the memo that I was supposed to breed for quiet goats. My Nigerian Dwarf is somewhat vocal and her 2 doe kids never shut up. However, my LaManchas are very quiet and I've been around fiber goats and never heard a peep from them.


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Our loudest goat is a rescued Toggenburg. She's super insecure, so she hollers whenever we're not there. 8/ She's getting better about it, but we've still got a ways to go. Our two mini Nubians make a moderate amount of noise. Mostly when they think that someone is getting treats without them!


----------



## ctopal (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for all of the responses! It's interesting, I never made the association between different goats breeds having such a wide range of characteristics with personality. I guess it's just like dog breeds which is a bit of a revelation for me. All the more important that I spend some time with different breeds. I'm excited, we have a local ag fair coming up next weekend so I'll be able to see a bunch of goats and hopefully talk to owners. This also made me think of another question, but I'll start a different thread.

Thanks!
Christine


----------

